# Oddities



## colin (Aug 3, 2004)

Not sure if these count as bloopers, but they didn't really fit in any of the serious, more artistic categories, so here goes.  Post your photos here of things that are funny or just plain weird.  Here's one to start...


----------



## Huminaboz (Aug 4, 2004)

Was lookin for a good place to put funny photos as such


----------



## Karalee (Aug 4, 2004)

I laughed way out loud when I saw that first one :LOL:


----------



## aggiezach (Aug 4, 2004)

these are great!


----------



## malachite (Aug 5, 2004)

Ooohhhh, good thread. We should just start an _Oddities_ thread in Themes. I have all sorts of goofball snapshots............

Someone go start one and then we'll just have this thread deleted and you can all repost these. I'd do it but I have to go find where I put those Bisbee pics.........................


----------



## colin (Aug 5, 2004)

Done.


----------

